# My dog isn't peeing



## deetu (Dec 19, 2004)

This is really wierd. My little girl, a 3 yr old Shih Tzu, isn't peeing. Well, she just isn't going as often, only twice a day. The first time I noticed, she waited 16 hours. Two things were different. Her dog food (Merrick)decided to change an ingredient that makes it very fishy smelling and she doesn't like it. And I gave her a heartworm medication for the first time this year. When I changed her wee wee pad (I usually let her use it a few times) she went.

She is they type of dog that will remember things and be afraid from that point on. She had gone blind at one year old from cataracts and would not eat out of a bowl. She must have hit her face at one point. Now that she can see again, she still will not eat out of a bowl and approaches her waterbowl very slowly until she gets to it.

I was thinking that maybe she smelled the heartworm medication in her urine on the wee wee pad and won't use her pan by association. I had newspaper down in the livingroom and I found a neat pile of poo on it (couldn't be mad at her for that, she did use the newpaper) I put a second pad down near the other with the pan and she used it.

I brought a urine sample to the vet. They said everything was fine and that they would worry if she couldn't hold her urine. The vet said that the heartworm wouldn't have any smell but it makes sense to me.

I started feeding the new food before the problem stated. I used to feed the dry with canned so I am giving just canned until I can find a new kibble. (I will not feed raw because she loves to give me kisses)

What do you all think? Could it be from the heartworm? Any other ideas?


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

I'm curious...what heartworm brand are you using? 
I think that you know your dog better than anyone and to go with your gut about what is going on. She sounds a little neurotic (like my dog) so it wouldn't surprise me at all if something is scaring her into not peeing as often and holding it. When she does pee is it a lot? Is there a chance that she may be dehydrated and not drinking enough water? When the test came back ok what was the vets explanation...did he do an exam or did you just drop a sample off?


----------



## deetu (Dec 19, 2004)

the heartworm is interceptor

When she goes, it's alot. I have been watching her drink but she hasn't alot today, nor has she gone yet today.

the vet said not infection or additional proteins in the urine. I dropped off the sample. She said that she has never seen anything wrong when a dog holds it for too long and that I should worry if she couldn't hold it. That was why I came here to see if anyone else had any suggestions.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

I have used interceptor in the past without any problems. You can tell if a dog is dehydrated by pulling up on the skin and it should snap right back into place when you let go. Like at the nape of the neck. I'm seeing my vet tomorrow and I'll ask him what he thinks...


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Well, I brought this subject up to my vet today...He said that some dogs can hold it a long time...but if you feel there is something going on then a blood test would be in order to check the kidneys. He also mentioned how much water the dog is intaking...possible dehydration. So, it might be best to take her to a vet. I would feel a little uneasy about a vet that wasn't a little more aggressive about finding out what is going on and just telling you not to worry without seeing the dog and just doing a urine test. You know best if your dog is off. I had a cat that didn't show any signs of illness but I just felt that he wasn't acting the same. I kept taking him to the vet...I felt like they thought I was crazy. Well, he very slowly started getting worse and then started showing more significant signs of illness. It turned out he had a mass on his heart and he died. I knew in my gut that something was wrong long before anyone else could confirm it.


----------



## deetu (Dec 19, 2004)

Thank you so much for asking your vet.

Yesterday, after 19 hours, she finally went. Then within the next five hours before bed, she went another 3 times. And again this morning so she is back to her normal self.

She was drinking fine and peeing ALOT when she would go.

I really, really believe it is the heartworm medication that she was smelling in her urine.

Thanks again for your concern.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Maybe she just had to pee the smell out to feel normal again. I am so glad she is better  Boy I wish they could talk and tell us whats going on when they do something weird like that. Best wishes to you and your dog!


----------



## deetu (Dec 19, 2004)

Funny you should say that, my son came home from college with a migraine, throwing up and I didn't worry about him as much because he was able to tell me what was wrong. I was thinking that at the time.
Thanks for your thoughts


----------

